
That 'Useless' Liberal Arts Degree Has Become Tech's Hottest Ticket - hollaur
http://www.forbes.com/sites/georgeanders/2015/07/29/liberal-arts-degree-tech/#676e312d5a75
======
chrisbennet
Right...

